

Why we are called Generation Y? - abhishekdesai
http://www.uglydoggy.com/2008/04/generations-symbol.html

======
hoffmabc
speak for yourself! i'm generation X

~~~
abhishekdesai
i am speaking for myself. i am generation Y

